# How Do You Make GOOD Hash?



## Dr.Greenlung

I have tried hash before, it was like a special treat after always blazing trees.  Although I have tried it, i dont posess the underrated skill of Making Hash.  Please tell me everything you know about making hash!


----------



## MarPassion

There are a few ways to make hash.

You can do the water extraction method but then you need water extraction bags which you can find here:hXXtp://www.pollinator.nl/default_center.asp?link_id=10&category_id=19


Or use a stuff scrumbler type of product. That is a shaker device where you throw in your leaves or buds and the machine keeps shaking the buds and filters out the THC. Here's more:
hXXp://www.pollinator.nl/default_center.asp?link_id=10&category_id=3

But if you search around you will found many more links about making hash.


----------



## Dr.Greenlung

Thanks for those links, there is some interesting stuff there.  

questions for experienced hash makers

1. How much mary = how much hash?  (ex. 28g = how much hash?)
2. How long does it take to make the hash?
3. When it is made, what kind of forms can hash be made into? (eg. rocks)
4. What is a good amount of mary-j for a first time hash maker to use? 
5. What are the basic prices of hash? (eg. half quarters, quarters, half oz and oz)
6. When I tried it, we used a screen in my pipe and smoked it, what other methods are there, and which is the most effective?


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer

making hash is easy all you have to do is take your leaves and stems and all the junk youre not going to smoke and put it in a bucket. then you have to get some 99% isopropyl alchohol or in this case everclear grain alchohol will work.
then you pour the alchohol into the bucket. and slowly stir then cover. let it sit for a day or two and stirring every few hours.the result should be mushy plants and green tinted liquid. take the liquid and strain it through coffee filters or some cheesecloth.then take the strained liquid and put into a hotpot or electric fryingpan. you slowly boil the liquid off should take about 3-4 hours but the end result should be real thick oil which should be a dark dark green to brown color.. dip a smoke or whatever you prefer into the oil and enjoy... about 5 ounce of junk will make about 4-5 grams of the good stuff .


----------



## Hick

EXO..that ain't hash. Check the links


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer

sorry i dont know what i was thinking
i was kinda buzzed


----------



## Dr.Greenlung

Could anyone answer even 1 or 2 of the questions i asked before?


----------



## skateNsmoke

exodus ur thinkin of hash oil which is also very nice ive tried that method and the shit didnt get me as high as hash would id prefer to make hash itself not the oil although if u dip a gram of dank in some hash oil here where i live it will make the price go up 25 dollars a gram dipped if u make it u could make some bank


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer

well Dr G. the best way ive found to smoke hash is to put a peice of it on a pin, stick the head of said pin into a peice of clay or chewing gum or something to that substance. then light hash and place a glass upside down on top of it, the lack of oxygen will make the flame go out, and you will see smoke start rising into the top of the glass. now take a straw and inhale the smoke out from under the lip of the glass.

thats the best way ive found to smoke hash you could also powder it and roll a joint laced with it. bowls arent the best they tend to taste like shit..  and as for your other Q's i simply have no idea.


----------



## Hick

'lung//
#1 dependant on how trichome rich the material is AND the efficiency of your gathering process  (ie bud yeilds more hash p/gram than trim)
#2..as long as it takes to knock the trichomes off, gather them and press them
#3 as far as I know, hash has only one form, a compressed brick 
#4..lotsa' top leaf, trim.
#5.."NO idea" last time I purchased hash, it was late 70's early 80's. 
#6  "hot knives" !!!


----------



## DoobieBro1

Back when hash was plentiful and fairly cheap. early 70's for me, I liked to eat it , not cost effective but it sure was mmgood!


----------



## Dr.Greenlung

thanks for all of the info


----------



## mahakala

Eat it? That must be a different buzz. I'll have to try that. Up here hash goes for  $10 (CDN) a gram or 5 for $40. I always get 5.





			
				DoobieBro1 said:
			
		

> Back when hash was plentiful and fairly cheap. early 70's for me, I liked to eat it , not cost effective but it sure was mmgood!


----------



## transcend187

$10/gram?!  No way!  That's ridiculously low - that's the same price as bud!  Where are you getting this stuff?


----------



## ickypitbull

Start with good weed and then get some bubblebags from the Bubbleman.........


----------



## jimmy

as for price, where I live its like 20 to 30 a gram depending on quality- we get alot of good quality though so we're lucky, even though we have to pay more... its probly different all over the country.

I like to top off a bowl with hash just break it up into little tiny pieces and sprinkly it evenly over the top of the bowl. Light it and it's burn forever just sit back and enjoy. (watch out for smell if your inside though)


----------



## bizzy323

here is a video on how to make hash. hxxp://www.thccafe.com/howtovids.html?PHPSESSID=5a00b4e2b19eb99db69a2fdf3c35447b


----------



## bonbuck

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> here is a video on how to make hash. http://www.thccafe.com/howtovids.html?PHPSESSID=5a00b4e2b19eb99db69a2fdf3c35447b


 

Thanks alot for the Video Bizzy .. IM gonna try this when my crop is done.


----------



## natorious

the best way to make hash without spending alot of money is get a grinder with a screen in it. break up about an once and a half with it, shaking it as you grind it. then take the "kief" in the bottom layer of the grinder and rap it up tight in wax paper. then run over it with an iron on its lowest heat, pressing very hard. 5 seconds on each side then roll over it with a rolling pin. repeat the process over again to make the hash harder. when you unwrap it presto, a piece of hash ready to smoke.


----------



## natorious

5 minutes...good luck


----------



## BOYSENBERRY

I bought a set of three bubblebags on ebay for like $49.00 new they work great. I used a 1 1/2 lbs of inner trims and got 53 grams of some very good hash take a fat hit and you will get ear ringers. I heat up a drill bit and stab the hash get it hot and it will crumble spread it in your bowl or put it in a joint and wow this is some great stuff. I live in northern cali and grams go for 25 to 30 bucks. removed


----------



## marcnh

i use a "wonder washer" portable washing machine.  add trim, ice, trim ect, then enough water until you get a whirlpool affect and you can hear the ice grinding for 15-30 minutes depending on the results.  then i sift that through bubble bags.  the wonder washer is only about 50 bucks.  don't throw away your used trim though, try running it again.  You might get a LOT more hash.  You just have to know the stuff your working with and how long you can run it.  Some trim takes me 10 minutes in the wonder washer, and some I can run 2-3 times at 20 minutes each run.  It's nice to have something you can just turn the dial and sit back and let it stir.  Stirring gets real old for me - it'll give you strong hands though!
So let it dry then press, if its sticky or doughy, it's still wet and can mold so give it more time.  Cardboard works great for drying or anything where air can get underneath.  Hope this helps ya.


----------



## Moto-Man

marcnh said:
			
		

> i use a "wonder washer" portable washing machine.  add trim, ice, trim ect, then enough water until you get a whirlpool affect and you can hear the ice grinding for 15-30 minutes depending on the results.  then i sift that through bubble bags.  the wonder washer is only about 50 bucks.  don't throw away your used trim though, try running it again.  You might get a LOT more hash.  You just have to know the stuff your working with and how long you can run it.  Some trim takes me 10 minutes in the wonder washer, and some I can run 2-3 times at 20 minutes each run.  It's nice to have something you can just turn the dial and sit back and let it stir.  Stirring gets real old for me - it'll give you strong hands though!



Haha, yeah, stirring gets to be a b*tch after a while and that wonder washer of yers sounds wonder-ful   But I did it the old fashioned way with a wooden wok type spoon - doing the workout - and made my own hash for the first time yesterday... Of course, I let it dry the requisite period of time and smoked some tonight - 24 hours later - yes, I can be patient! 

Anyway, what a rush.. what a great, full, heady and happy high! :hubba:

Thank you BubbleBagMan, SubCool et al - I also liked the dude in Jamaica w/ the 8 part YouTube vid series; very educational and I learned a lot about rural Jama agronomy as well... I love this hobbby of ours!  I'm laughing as I type this, I still can't believe I made my own hash!! 

I'll have an update on my GJ after everything stops curing... lotsa humidity here these days, so things are taking longer to dry out - no snapping, brittle stems yet, but some very tasty nugs nonetheless.

Cheers everyone,


----------



## dman1234

Dont stir it, you can get an attachment for your drill made for stirring paint, cost 5-10 dollars, the high rpm of the drill really speeds things up!!!
run it all twice and filter your water twice


----------



## SherwoodForest

I make hash he old fashioned way, finger role! You guys that grow lots of good stuff should be making this stuff all the time. All I do is take a pair of scissors and start trimming bud, after a few hours of work, the scissors and your fingers should be caked with the good stuff. Now all you do is roll it into balls and it's done. And it will smoke right away even though the buds your trimming will need to dry. And this stuff is bomb hash, tastes like your felching a skunks back side.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I make hash he old fashioned way, finger role! You guys that grow lots of good stuff should be making this stuff all the time. All I do is take a pair of scissors and start trimming bud, after a few hours of work, the scissors and your fingers should be caked with the good stuff. Now all you do is roll it into balls and it's done. And it will smoke right away even though the buds your trimming will need to dry. And this stuff is bomb hash, tastes like your felching a skunks back side.



Ah yes...   my FAVE hash by far is finger hash.  If you can fight the compulsion to get that gooey sh*t off your fingers after a lengthy manicuring job, just be patient and let the goo on your fingers dry for maybe 15 minutes.  I usually get a piece of white paper and then rub my fingers together until all the hash falls on the paper where you can scrape it up and put it in your bowl...   It tastes divine...  just like some great Temple Ball hash you can get in A'dam...  

Bubble bags work really well although it is a P I T A...  such a project!  I don't do it anymore as I had a friend popped with an indoor grow a few years ago and he had 10 lbs of bunk mj scraps that he was saving in his freezer for making hash and of course...  that got added to the total for the bust.  He only had two plants flowering in a closet but the 10 lbs of bunk really hurt him at sentence time.  If you live in Cali... have at it!  If you don't...  keep this in mind...

Peace!


----------



## fishcabo

Leaves and stems don't count for weight in Cali for those mm folks, just flowers.  Don't know what the cops do with leaf weight if it is bagged or something for a mm user.  I lay my leaves and scraggle out to dry at harvest time in what looks like a mess from harvest and subsequently make bubble hash as soon as it is dry.  Don't like storing a bunch of leaf around just in case it gets misinterperated as some $6k/pound stuff.


----------



## OGKushman

Dr.Greenlung said:
			
		

> Thanks for those links, there is some interesting stuff there.
> 
> questions for experienced hash makers
> 
> 1. How much mary = how much hash?  (ex. 28g = how much hash?)
> 2. How long does it take to make the hash?
> 3. When it is made, what kind of forms can hash be made into? (eg. rocks)
> 4. What is a good amount of mary-j for a first time hash maker to use?
> 5. What are the basic prices of hash? (eg. half quarters, quarters, half oz and oz)
> 6. When I tried it, we used a screen in my pipe and smoked it, what other methods are there, and which is the most effective?


 1. Completely depends on the quality of bud used. 
2. A few different methods all equate to many many hours of a drying period.
3. Hashish has 1 form. It is a solid mass of tri-crystals, and resin glands (oils). Again, quality depicts the type of hash formed. (Essentially you want ALL of the tricombs AND oil...so it changes with the buds used. Some consider hash oil to to be hash...no; some say kief (as mentioned by some)...NO. Hashish is made by extracting THC and leaving behind all the grain.
4. 1 ounce of broke up, preferably wet, herb.
5. Hash is 2 times the price of the going rate of cannibus used to extract.
6. Most effective way is to break it into small little pieces and place it within the bowl AS you pack it. Use a heat-rod (red-hot glass tip for those who are un-aware). In short...VAPORIZATION.

 happy smoking. PM me for info and check out MY HASH THREADS.



*** IS UP WITH THE [email protected][email protected]!!!!  30 min to edit a post!


----------



## tester

lol i remember eating it as a kid aswell hahaha the memories


----------

